# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  mon russe pour votre français

## Tatianita

Bonjour! Je suis très intéressée à trouver une personne francophone pour établir un échange des langues sur skype. Je tiens surtout à la conversation spontanée, mais une approche plus 'académique' est également possible. On peut discuter des actualités, des livres, des films, de tout. De mon côté, je vous propose de l'aide avec votre russe (explication de la grammaire ou du vocabulaire, conversations). Contactez-moi à mon mél: tatianita2007 AT mail.ru. 
A bientôt, j'espère!
Tatiana

----------

